# Bass fishing wheeling, wva- OH river



## rangerman (Aug 1, 2009)

Just wondering about bass fishing hannibal or pike pool. Which pool is better? Any baits working better than others? Is there any particular structure or cover that seems to hold bass better than others on the river in the next couple of months?
Thanks
Jon


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Jon.

Both pools are pretty good this year. But I have always liked the Pike Island pool better. It consistently produces bigger fish and seems to give up a few more also. Its been like that for as long as I've been fishing the river. Tournament weights are almost always heavier in the Pike pool.
Heads and tails of islands, sandbars, bridge pilings and chunk rock banks are all good to hit. A lot depends on the current. The more the better for me.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Rangerman, I prefer pike island over Hannibal. You can launch ar Rayland marina for four bucks. It is a nice ramp and they also have waterside camping. early in the morning use topwater and crankbait and later in the day use a tube or four inch worm, texas,waky,or try a drop shot.


----------



## rangerman (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Do certain colors seem to work better than others? What is the main forage for bass in the two pools? Thanks


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

They're always bitin the color farthest away from what I'm throwin!

Green pumpkin jigs and soft plastics and shad colored cranks. Don't be afraid to throw pearl/white either. Main forage is shad with a side of crawdads!


----------

